# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  bosch gl-30 2.500w

## john1976

Καλησπέρα. Την βοήθειά σας πριν απευθυνθώ σε τεχνικό: ξαφνικά η σκούπα μου δεν αποδίδει σχεδόν καθόλου, το βάζω στο max και ίσα που τραβάει.Έχει αλλάξει και ο ήχος που κάνει κατά την λειτουργία της( είναι σαν πιο ψιλός).

----------


## tipos

Για βουλωμα μου ακουγεται.Σε πρωτη φαση ξεκουμπωσε το σωληνα σπιραλ πανω απο τη σκουπα και δοκιμασε αν τραβαει βαζωντας το χερι σου στη θεση του σωληνα.Αν τραβαει καλα τοτε εχεις βουλωμα η στο σπιραλ η στον τηλεσκοπικο σωληνα η στο πελμα.Αν δεν τραβαει δες αν ειναι γεματη η σακουλα η αν ειναι φραγμενο το φιλτρο

----------


## john1976

Είχα βάλει καινούργια σακούλα, έχω φυσήξει και τα δύο φίλτρα,εκεί που συνδέεται το σπιράλ-τηλεσκοπικό τραβάει πολύ λιγότερο από πριν.

----------


## tipos

Το καπακι της σακουλας μηπως δεν εκλησε καλα και τραβαει αερα?

----------


## john1976

έχει κλείσει καλά. :/

----------


## tipos

Ο ηχος απο αποψη μοτερ ακουγεται καλα η εχει διακοπτομενο ηχο?

----------


## john1976

οχι είναι συνεχείς απλά έχει αλλάξει ο ήχος που κάνει κατά την λειτουργία της  είναι σαν πιο ψιλός.

----------


## tipos

Γιαννη απο τη στιγμη που το μοτερ δουλευει καλα τοτε η τραβαει αερα η ειναι βουλωμενη.Μια πολυ σπανια αιτια ειναι να μην ειναι στη σωστη θεση το μοτερ λογο πχ σπασημο βασης,αλλα για να μπεις σε διαδηκασια να λυσεις τη σκουπα θα πρεπει να εισαι σηγουρος 100% οτι δεν εχεις βουλωμα η απωλεια απο το καπακι

----------


## john1976

ok! ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις.

----------

